# People who received "IMMI Assessment Commence" email, post here! (2017 Onwards)



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

*People who received "IMMI Assessment Commence" email, post here! (2017 Onwards)*

Hello everyone,

I am creating this thread for all of those who got the mysterious "IMMI Assessment Commence" email from [email protected]. This thread is for both 189 and 190 subclass applicants. So, if you received the aforementioned email, please post the following details:

1. ANZSCO Code, Lodgement Date, IMMI Assessment Commence Email Date
2. CO Team (Adelaide/Brisbane)
3. Whether or not the employment verification done. (If yes, mention: mode of communication, date & time, all companies or current, and other relevant details)

I hope this will be helpful to track down the progress of our cases. My details are:

Visa Subclass: 190 (VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 Developer Programmer
Lodgement Date: December 20, 2016
IMMI Assessment Commence Email Date: January 11, 2017
CO Team: Adelaide
Employment Verification: No (not yet?)

Note: I am aware of a thread similar to this one created back in 2015. I want to create a new thread for the most up-to-date tracking.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This email is not an indicator, its pointless to focus on it, just creates addition tension to those who wont receive it. 

Why confusing people snd multiplying the same threads? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

mithun-nz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all of those who got the mysterious "IMMI Assessment Commence" email from [email protected]. This thread is for both 189 and 190 subclass applicants. So, if you received the aforementioned email, please post the following details:
> 
> ...


Hi Mithun.

Any update on ur case? I also received immi Commence email on 23-Jan-2017. Please see my signature for details


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi Mithun.
> 
> Any update on ur case? I also received immi Commence email on 23-Jan-2017. Please see my signature for details


there is nothing significant about immi commence e-mail, the critical steps are lodgement date and co contact, if you did not have CO contact and lodged a complete application then you are OK and within timeframes.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi Mithun.
> 
> Any update on ur case? I also received immi Commence email on 23-Jan-2017. Please see my signature for details


Hi, I am still waiting for the grant.

Many of my acquaintances who lodged the visa application along with me didn't receive that Immi Assessment Commence email. But they are also waiting for the grant too. So, as Andrey told, it seems like there is no significance for that email. As far as I researched, people who got the Immi Assessment Commence email get grants in a similar fashion of those who didn't get it.

So let's hope for the best! :ranger:


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Did the mystery solve around this mail ? I got one today  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Did the mystery solve around this mail ? I got one today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes!  What I have learnt is that the email has no significance and we can safely ignore. There is no much difference between the applicants who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email and those who didn't. So don't worry! :biggrin1:

And, by the way, *I got the grant*! :first: I hope this thread will clarify the doubts of many future applicants who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email like me.

All the very best! :yo:


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

mithun-nz said:


> Yes!  What I have learnt is that the email has no significance and we can safely ignore. There is no much difference between the applicants who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email and those who didn't. So don't worry! :biggrin1:
> 
> And, by the way, *I got the grant*! :first: I hope this thread will clarify the doubts of many future applicants who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email like me.
> 
> All the very best! :yo:


Congratulations  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

mithun-nz said:


> Yes!  What I have learnt is that the email has no significance and we can safely ignore. There is no much difference between the applicants who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email and those who didn't. So don't worry! :biggrin1:
> 
> And, by the way, *I got the grant*! :first: I hope this thread will clarify the doubts of many future applicants who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email like me.
> 
> All the very best! :yo:


Congrats.. so when exactly did u get the grant ? 

Was there any CO contact after the immi asssss mail ?? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I had got immi commencement mail. Somebody told me that it means the verification has started. Is it correct.


----------



## skm4au (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Jaguar,

Have you received the golden email from DIBP ?

Thanks, Sumit

Visa Lodge: 5th Sept-17
IMMI assessment commence email: 9th Oct-17


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have not yet received the Grant mail.


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi ,

I have received this Immi Assessment commence email.Below are my details:

189 Visa - 65 points
Application submitted :12march 2017
Invitation received: 5 September 2017
Application lodged: 12 October 2017
Medicals submitted: 28 october 2017
Immi Assessment commence email : 5 Dec 2017.

Can you please let me know what is the verification process.
As verification in my current employer may create problem for my job.
What is the expected date to receive grant after I receive this email.

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Received IMMI Assessment Commencement email*

Visa Lodge: 3 Nov 2017
Immi Commence Email: 15 Jan 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have received this Immi Assessment commence email.Below are my details:
> 
> ...


The department will verify all the claims you have made in your EOI and also examine the authenticity of all the documents you have submitted .
If they are satisfied , they will give the grant, and if they have any doubts, they will get back to you 

Whom they will choose to contact cannot be predicted 
You should be prepared for the eventuality that they may contact your present employer also

Most of the grants recently are being made around the 6 months time point

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Received Co contact 15 Jan 2018 (form 815) GSM Adelaid


----------



## visaguru (Aug 23, 2017)

As I understand from this thread , immi commencement email is not mandatory for all applicants to receive direct grant ? Please advise .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

visaguru said:


> As I understand from this thread , immi commencement email is not mandatory for all applicants to receive direct grant ? Please advise .


Once you get the immi commencement mail, it’s not a direct grant technically 

Anyways, it’s just a term nothing else

The main point is only a few COs will send you a commencement mail when they start processing your case
Most just start working on your case file and contact you only when they need some documents or clarification from you 

Cheers


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

With the current trend it looks like people getting assessment commencement emails have to wait for another 3 months on an average to get next update .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rddr2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

*Commencement Email - 28th Nov 2017*

Hi All,

Thanks for starting this thread, the information shared so far by everyone is very helpful.

Here are my details.
Received invite - end of Sep-2017
Submitted all documents and medicals by end of Oct-2017
Received Commencement email - end of Nov-2017
No update so far, ..waiting for the Golden Email! 

Has anyone with Nov-2017 commencement email receive the VISA confirmation email ? and any thoughts from seniors on when i can approximately expect the VISA Grant email?

Thanks in advance!

Regards
RD


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Rddr2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, the information shared so far by everyone is very helpful.
> 
> ...



Hi my timelines are quite similar....i received invite in sept end....applied visa on oct 4....submitted all docs by 20 th oct...received immi commence email on 22 nov and no update yet ..... Hope we get the grant soon....


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

I did receive my grant after an Immi commencement email. Nothing asked , no co contact


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

mimimaryu said:


> I did receive my grant after an Immi commencement email. Nothing asked , no co contact


Timelines pls


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi my timelines are quite similar....i received invite in sept end....applied visa on oct 4....submitted all docs by 20 th oct...received immi commence email on 22 nov and no update yet ..... Hope we get the grant soon....


Hey Salim, 

I am almost similar timelines as you guys.....I lodged visa on 1st Oct, received Immi commencement mail on 13th Nov....Updated from our friend regarding his grant gives me hope....Inshallah we get our grants soon.


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

Many Congratulations....


----------



## Rddr2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Can you share more details on the dates related to your friends VISA. When did he submit docs, did he receive commencement email, if so when and when was his VISA approved..


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Kaizen1326 said:


> With the current trend it looks like people getting assessment commencement emails have to wait for another 3 months on an average to get next update .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It look like waiting time is more than 6 months now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> It look like waiting time is more than 6 months now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also waiting from a long time. My timelines are given below.

Any predictions?


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Have any of u has sent reminder mail to Case officer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

Salimmanj said:


> Timelines pls


See my signature


----------



## Rddr2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

*Did Anyone receive grant recently*

Hi Friends,

Did anyone receive VISA grant recently? please share details/updates

REgards, RD


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rddr2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Did anyone receive VISA grant recently? please share details/updates
> 
> REgards, RD


Are you aware that on any given day approximately 200 189 visas and about 100 190 visas are granted by the department

So how does grant of visas to other applicants, help you i fail to understand given the huge numbers involved 

Cheers


----------



## Rddr2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey, Thanks for the info..I was not aware of the approx 200 number for 189, I have been waiting since Nov-2017 and was wondering if anyone around the same time-frame received a grant, who had received immi commencement email. I understand, everyone's case is different, however the question was more of trying to get an update and take a guess around the trend. Have a good day!


----------



## Beldyev (Aug 23, 2015)

Rddr2018 said:


> Hey, Thanks for the info..I was not aware of the approx 200 number for 189, I have been waiting since Nov-2017 and was wondering if anyone around the same time-frame received a grant, who had received immi commencement email. I understand, everyone's case is different, however the question was more of trying to get an update and take a guess around the trend. Have a good day!


myimmitracker is your best friend


----------



## hunterr (Mar 5, 2018)

Rddr2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Did anyone receive VISA grant recently? please share details/updates
> 
> REgards, RD



Yes, I received on 27 Feb,18

Below are my timelines:

Lodged : 9 Sep,17
Immi assessment commence : 17 Oct,17
EV to Hr : 17 Jan,18
Grant : 27 Feb


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Congrats! 



hunterr said:


> Yes, I received on 27 Feb,18
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Here is my timeline: 
Visa Lodge: 18/12
Immi assessment commence: 07/03
Grant: :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## Praveen1112 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
My details:
189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
Points: 65
Invite: Sep 2017
Lodged: Oct 12th.
Medicals: 24th Oct
Immi commencement email: 6th Dec
Status till date: received
As far as I know, No EV(I might have been surely called for a discussion by HR or my boss if they would have got any verification email\call).


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
> My details:
> 189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
> ...




Please update in immitracker aswell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Shia123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Visa Lodge: 18/12
> ...


Hi,
Have you applied for 189 or 190?
As far as we know, 189 is stuck on 26th November. Your case is a ray of hope if you got assessment commence mail.:decision:


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Shia123 said:


> Congrats!


hi..what is ur application status in immi account..bcz i got immi commence email on 9th nov 2017..status in immi account still received ,didn’t change to further assessment


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Still waiting since 7 March



Gurwinder41 said:


> Shia123 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Shia123 said:


> Still waiting since 7 March


what is ur immi account status ?


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

I received IMMI Assessment Commence email on 12th of May, and received the direct grant today.


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hrn240 said:


> I received IMMI Assessment Commence email on 12th of May, and received the direct grant today.


could you plz share ur time line


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

Gurwinder41 said:


> could you plz share ur time line


Visa lodged 19th Feb
Docs uploaded 21th Feb without form 80
Medical done 24th Feb
Immi assessment commence 12th May
Visa granted 1st June


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gurwinder41 said:


> what is ur immi account status ?


still received ..it’s been 8 months now


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hrn240 said:


> Visa lodged 19th Feb
> Docs uploaded 21th Feb without form 80
> Medical done 24th Feb
> Immi assessment commence 12th May
> Visa granted 1st June


r u onshore or offshore ..have u had EV


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

Gurwinder41 said:


> r u onshore or offshore ..have u had EV


Onshore.

As far as I know I didnt have Employment verification


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Quick update. I received a request for more information on 07 June and provide response 13 June... keep waiting


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Guys I lodged my visa on 17th May NSW 190. I received an immi commencement email yesterday (05/09/2018). 

My co is Jody.

Anyone with the same co?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

korannetrusha said:


> Guys I lodged my visa on 17th May NSW 190. I received an immi commencement email yesterday (05/09/2018).
> 
> My co is Jody.
> 
> Anyone with the same co?


wht is this "immi commencement email yesterday " 
what will be the status after this email ?

can we see our CO name or something like that ?


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone who got assessment commence email got grant lately? I am 29th lodgement and got this email on 30th July. Status still received 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Anyone who got assessment commence email got grant lately? I am 29th lodgement and got this email on 30th July. Status still received
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you lodge visa? 29th of?


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Anyone who got assessment commence email got grant lately? I am 29th lodgement and got this email on 30th July. Status still received
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


29th March

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I did visa lodge May 19th, 2018, I have not received yet anything (CO), so when I should I expect the grant, can anyone share their experience I am seeing daily immigration account shows only <b>Received</b> mode only.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Guys I got my visa today!

Lodged: 17th May 2018
Immi commencment: 4th Sept 2018
Direct Grant: 16 Oct 2018

All the best to all!


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Guys I also got my grant today.
29th March lodgement
30th July Assessment commence email
16th October Direct Grant

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

file lodged : 3 dec 2018

immi assessment commence mail: 4 march 2019.




Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------

